# Ives Run - Tioga Pa



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi All
Anyone interested in camping at Ives Run in Tioga, PA on June 9-11??? We are going for a R & R weekend. They have lots of sites.

Sharon sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Would love to Sharon but we already have reservation at Lake in the Woods that weekend
With huntr70,highlader96 and rizfam

Don


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hoot
I should have checked around too see what other's were doing. Lake is about 4 hrs for us. We would like to go there sometime...Atleast we will be camping!!!
Sharon


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Would love to Sharon but we already have reservation at Lake in the Woods that weekend
> With huntr70,highlader96 and rizfam
> 
> Don
> [snapback]115050[/snapback]​


Oh Sharon too bad you can't come ....... shy

Tami


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Hi Sharon:
We're booked in to Tompkins a week later. It's the Northern COE campground to Ives Run. We haven't tried Ives yet but have friends who really like it. Enjoy your camping.

Mike action


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi
We haven't been to tompkins yet, but plan to drive-thru when we go to Ives. The web site has pics and its like Ives with the paved site (we love that)
Hope you have a nice time too
Sharon

Sorry Tami that we won't be there, but we will be in Luray, and also Bissells
See ya soon!


----------

